# Games to put on our list



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

Guys so I was wondering which games are a must have, the ones that are a must have?

I'll start off....

1. Gran turismo 5


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

1: Gran turismo 5
2: Trials HD on Xbox 360 Arcade.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

1: Gran turismo 5
2: Trials HD on Xbox 360 Arcade.
3: GTA IV - All 3 Packs
4: Forza 3
5: Split/Second Velocity.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cod 4


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

1: Gran turismo 5
2: Trials HD on Xbox 360 Arcade.
3: GTA IV - All 3 Packs
4: Forza 3
5: Split/Second Velocity.
6: cod 4
7: F1 2010


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

Manic Miner.............


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

COD: Black Ops/MW/MW2
F1 2010
FIFA 11


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gran turismo isnt even out yet lol.it could be ****e!


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> gran turismo isnt even out yet lol.it could be ****e!


its not..


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> its not..


but is it a game changer ?? does it make a quantum leap in driving games (like the first one did),does it take forza and wheelspin smoking rubber in its face ?? this is a list of game changers isnt it ? not just decent games lol.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I played it for only 10 minutes and it was awesome  Even though i was in a skyline on the nurburgring:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vickky453 said:


> I played it for only 10 minutes and it was awesome  Even though i was in a skyline on the nurburgring:lol:


:lol:

to be fair after seeing the list of cars its going to be pretty hard to not be driving a skyline :devil: a few of my mates are big GT fans (i was but i do prefer forza now as i dont think GT has moved along much since the licence system it introduced) and are really split about it after prologue (i bought it and thought it was quite poor) but they have the wheels etc :lol: the irony is one of them does a load of motorway miles as his job so you would think after driving all day long the last thing he would want to do is drive in a game haha.


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

ADW said:


> 1: Gran turismo 5
> 2: Trials HD on Xbox 360 Arcade.
> 3: GTA IV - All 3 Packs
> 4: Forza 3
> ...


8: Batman Arkham Asylum


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dogs_basket said:


> 8: Batman Arkham Asylum


good call:thumb:


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

1, COD Black Ops
2, Gran Turismo 5
3, F1 2010
4, Fifa 11
5, GTA IV


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

True must haves?

Golden Eye - N64
GT1 - PS1
Super mario & Mario 64 SNES/N64
Doom - PS1
Halo - Xbox
Counterstrike - PC
GTA1 - PS1


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

my fave games have been as follows. in the order that i had and played them. spend half my life on mag (anyone on here play this one?) and mw2 lol.


red alert 2 
rainbow 6 blackthorn
rainbow 6 vegas
counter strike
call of duty 2
modern warfare 1 and 2
battlefield 2 bad company
mag


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

1) F1 2010
2) Forza 3
3) Trials HD on Xbox 
4) Pro Evo / Fifa (if you like Football games)
5) MX vs ATV Reflex (if you like MX / Quad racing)
6) COD MW2 or Black Ops (not played Black ops yet)

They're all great games in my opinion, especially F1 but it really depends what sort of games you like I suppose....


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

1. Oblivion
2. Fallout 3
3. MGS 1,2, and 4.
4. Uncharted 1 and 2
5. Fallout New Vegas
6. Bioshock
7. Resistance Fall of man
8. Resistance 2
9. FEAR 1 and 2
10. Heavy Rain
11. Fable 2 and 3
12. Modnation Racers
13. COD 4
14. COD 5
15. MOH
16. inFamous
17. Crysis
18. Farcry
19. Batman Arkham Asylum

Games that arent out yet.

1. Crysis 2
2. Rage (this looks amazing)
3. FEAR 3
4. Resistance 3
5. inFamous 2
6. Uncharted 3
7. Batman Arkham City
8. Homefront

Thats all i can think of.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't believe no-one has even mentioned Assassins Creed games. They are absolutely mint!!


----------

